# Rain = sick ?



## jcambece (May 12, 2006)

Yesterday I spend most of the day inside due to rain, but there were times when I had to go out...when I did I got soaked. Today I have been feeling very ill...can they be related? I went online to find out and I couldnt find anything, but I always remember my mother telling me that if I went out in the rain I would get sick...I think I am starting to think thats true.

Cambece


----------



## Square Eye (May 12, 2006)

Ah, rain does not = sick. Working in the rain = mad though. So, work in the rain and the germs will be afraid to come around.

I noticed that your location is Hell. If that's close to Chernobyl, The rain may very well make you sick. Canada has had acid rain. 

Yesterday, right here in Kentucky, I was grilling out and it started hailing, Didn't get sick, got aggrevated. I feel great today, no bruising or swelling. 

If your resistance was down or you were coming down with something anyway, getting soaking wet and cold usually ushers a good sick right on in. I hope you feel better soon.

Tom in KY, where the sun shines bright on my old Kentucky home. Then the sky darkens and thunder rolls and tornado sirens wail and lightning flashes across the sky and 5 minutes later, the sun shines bright again. 
Talk about sick? How about crazy?


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 12, 2006)

Hmmm if getting wet equates getting sick, then there should be hundred of thousands, possibly millions of people that should be sick...
Because they got wet... 
IN THE SHOWER!!!



Just my two cents for what its worth, and a wee bit extra for the collection plate...

Jesse


----------

